# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Request for General Information Concerning This Lounge.

## Culturist

Dear community, 
I am a German intermediate student of Polish philology and curently participating in a compulsory four-week course "Polish for Beginners", for I have never learnt Polish at school. Therefore, I would like to know if I have got any questions about the sometimes complicated Polish grammar, can I post them here?  
I would really like to learn Polish from the bottom of my heart. Should you ask me the reason for my wishing to learn your language, I will tell you that I find Poland

----------


## Оля

I love Polish language too.   ::   
Where are you, Poles!!

----------


## Бармалей

You may want to fix that signature, since it gives the impression that you are anything but wise...  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Where are you, Poles!!

 I think he is in Germany  ::

----------


## Оля

> I think he is in Germany

 Он - да, но я спрашиваю, где _поляки_.  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  I think he is in Germany    Он - да, но я спрашиваю, где _поляки_.

 Поляки там же - на заработках. Теперь вся Европа трепещет перед польскими водопроводчиками.

----------


## Culturist

would you be so nice as to translate what you have transmitted so far in your native language, as of the first reply to my original posting? 
Thank you

----------


## kt_81

They are just making fun of polish labour flooding the western Europe.  ::  
Polnische Handwerker sind einfach

----------


## Бармалей

Polish plumbers, eh?

----------


## Оля

> would you be so nice as to translate what you have transmitted so far in your native language, as of the first reply to my original posting? 
> Thank you

  

> Originally Posted by Wowik  I think he is in Germany    Он - да, но я спрашиваю, где _поляки_.

 Er - ja, aber ich frage, wo _Polen_ sind  ::  
Wowik hat mich geantwortet, dass Polen auch in Deutschland sind: sie verdienen ihr Brot dort   ::

----------


## Culturist

Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe euren Humor nicht.

----------


## Оля

> Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe euren Humor nicht.

 Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Wowik denkt, dass Polen in Deutschland sind. Ich denke, sie sind in Polen  ::

----------


## Culturist

Eigentlich sind sie in ganz Europa und Amerika anzutreffen.

----------


## Оля

Leider sind sie nicht auf diesem Forum   ::

----------


## kamka

hi there,
I am Polish, I pop in this board every now and then, and I'll be more than glad to help you, if I only I will be able to  ::

----------


## Оля

Dear kamka, if I post(?) here an audio file with my voice speaking Polish, would you please tell me, how does it sound?  ::  
P.S. Don't you understand Russian?   ::

----------


## kamka

sure, post them  ::   
I understand and speak some Russian, but not on a very advanced level. Especially since I haven't really worked on it during the summertime - now I dread going back to uni and finding out just how much I had forgotten  ::

----------


## Wowik

Mało rozumiem waszego języka niemieckego!
Bardzo zapraszam do komunikowania językem polskim.

----------

